#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  5o. Forum Internacional Software Livre

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal estou confirmando a minha presenca no forum deste ano e gostaria de saber quem aqui do site vai estar presente...

Quem sabe a gente possa ate marcar um encontro dos underlinux users.. Acho que ate la as camisas da underlinux na linuxmall vao tar rolando ja ai geral com a camisa da underlinux no forum internacional do software livre em  :Smile: ) ia ser tri legal  :Smile: ))

----------


## PiTsA

o quueee camiseta da underlinux na linuxmall!??!?!?! aleluiaaa!!

quanto ao Fórum, to morrendo de vontade de ir, mas teria de ir no sábado, e ir de carro de SP para Porto Alegre, demoro um pouquinhu muito demais, só se eu fosse de Avião, mas ainda sim é foda. Estou na decisão ainda.

vlws..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow ia ser massa se desse pra ir uns 200 users da underlinux todos com camisa aUHAUHuha  :Smile: )

----------


## aguizo

por mim vcs já poderiam me considerar como estando lá.. mas acho que vai ser foda conseguir ir.. vou tentar ir... agora já pensou o arrastão... maior "torcida organizada" da underlinux... hehehehe pode crer que vai ser fera se for uma galera toda uniformizada....

----------


## slyz

\o/ Tô lá ;p

----------


## wrochal

Ae pessoal,

Vai depender da disponibilidade de trabalho, ultimamente ta fogo, mais acho que vou estar lá.

Falou,  :Big Grin:

----------


## estanisgeyer

Bom dia amigos...

Estarei lá todos os dias do fórum. Sou de Novo Hamburgo, 36Km de POA.
Encontro vcs lá.

Abraços.

----------

estarei trapando no final de semana inteiroooo!!! hauahuahauha
ja eraaaaa!!

----------


## chvt

slyz e scorpion,

Já que vocês vão estar presente, que tal quando voltar escrever um artigo com um resumão do que rolou lá? Se puderem, levem maquinas digitais, daí aproveita e coloca umas fotos no artigo... :wink:

----------


## thiagor

Alguém que conhece algum camping por la ?? Estou querendo ir ao forum...mas primeiro preciso mandar e-mail´s para os campings....

----------


## osmousf

Underlinux em peso no fórum uniformizada, vai ser 10 galera

----------


## estanisgeyer

Camping é difícil...
Posso conseguir telefones de hotéis!
Serve?

Att.

----------


## alemaunnn

bah gurizada se virem um alemão gordo e de oculos de aros grosos. nerdiando por lah pode ter certeza que so eu. se tive camiseta eu compro.

obs: eu estudo no lugar onde vai ser o forum(pucrs).

----------


## Savio

meu sonho é poder ir!!! mais vou estar extremamente ocupado.
Scorpion, vc fará a corbertura do evento??
seria uma boa ter matérias e fotos forum, pricipalmente se o pessoal estiver uniformizado!!!
falowww
Tronx

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Povo pode ter certeza que vou levar camera digital pro forum tirar muita foto pra colocar no nosso gallery  :Smile: ) vai ser massa geral la uniforme UnderLinux AUHAhuAHU ) :Smile:

----------


## marcelloduarte

Pô...queria e muito poder ir!!!

Mas o trbalho me chama....e não posso me fingir de surdo.....  :Smile: )

 :Big Grin:

----------


## chvt

scorpion,

Você tem que fazer uma cobertura na UnderLinux também do Fórum... :wink:

----------


## thiagor

Pode ser de hotel sim....

Mas se mais alguem tiver sabendo de algum camping...é melhor....

Valeu ai...

----------


## ocxy

bom se der tudo certo vou estar por la tambem

----------


## nafre

> Alguém que conhece algum camping por la ?? Estou querendo ir ao forum...mas primeiro preciso mandar e-mail´s para os campings....


 no site do www.softwarelivre.org.br/forum2004
lá tem algusn alojamentos e camping.
Tem um de 18 e outro de 25 os mais baratos que vi!

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Scorpion, nao tem como vc levar umas camisas no porta mala . heim?


Eu vou estar lah, hoje dia 03 de junho, as 11:31 na Temática sobre OpenOffice...


Alguem sujere alguma temática para participar??? Eu sugiro:

O WorkShop sobre Open-LDAP as 17:18 de hoje...


Abraços a todos...

PS: Tiagor... Camping eh ***fria*** ou melhor **gelada** , nessa friajem... vc amanhece morto... ehhehe... 

Tem hotens... bons e baratos..no Centro de Poa.. acesso facil e rapido... soh nao va parar em algum que tenha luzes *vermelhas* e neon piscando..eheheh

----------


## Eye

Opa, este encontro vai sair! que legal  :Smile: 

Pena que eu não posso me ausentar no fim de semana... :~~ altos trabalhos para facul, fim de semestre...  :Frown:

----------


## odbc

Scopion,

Vc vai descer de carro pela BR101??? Se sim deixe uma camisa tamanho G aki na minha cidade "Joinville" pois o Linuxmall demora pra chegar e eu irei lá na parada em cima da hora!!!

javascript**:emoticon(' :Big Grin: ')
javascript**:emoticon(' :Big Grin: ')hehehehe Tem como???? javascript**:emoticon(' :Embarrassment: ')
javascript**:emoticon(' :Embarrassment: ')

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Estarei hj dia 03 as 14hrs.. na sala 40T na palestra sobre LTSP...

VALEUS...

----------


## scorpionfisl

ai povo vim com o dindin do google pra feira to zuando pra kct 
http://brlinux.linuxsecurity.com.br/...as/fisl0-4.jpg

se alguem me achar fale comigo... eu so esse que o vaz fez um par de chifres....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se o dindin do google pagasse a minha, eu também iria
ehehhehe

Boa sorte scorpion

P>S> Toma todas por mim ai

----------


## wrochal

> ai povo vim com o dindin do google pra feira to zuando pra kct 
> http://brlinux.linuxsecurity.com.br/...as/fisl0-4.jpg
> 
> se alguem me achar fale comigo... eu so esse que o vaz fez um par de chifres....


Caro Scorpion,

Poxa cara acho no que você citou acima não fica bem, mas blz..

falou,

----------


## scorpionfisl

nao fica bem porque ??? estou sendo sincero.. eu nao preciso dizer o que fiz com o dinheiro apenas disse a verdade que acho o que e mais justo...

Acho que valeria MUITO apena vir pra ca... e esta valendo estou conhecendo varias pessoas e fazendo varias amizades novas.. bom eh isso.
[]'s

----------


## LenTu

> ai povo vim com o dindin do google pra feira to zuando pra kct


apesar deu achar q foi sem intenção de zuar...essa frase do scorp.. 

tenho q citar.. pq fiko meio eskisita... kem le dah impressao... q ele soh pego o dinheiro do google... pra zuar... 
a gente q jah conhece sabe... mas e qm naum conhece ??? 

:wink:

----------


## wrochal

Caro,

A gente conhece ele e sabe que foi se maldade, mas vc sabe que tem muita gente que confudi...

falou,

----------

